# Ski Sundown - 1/27/2010



## Grassi21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Who's with me?


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 25, 2011)

yes sir in the am!


----------



## planb420 (Jan 25, 2011)

I will be there with a BIG SMILE on! Going for an AM arrival!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Shooting for 1st chair myself.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 26, 2011)

If there is enough snow to justify "working from home" to avoid the "dangerous" commute I will be there. 

Hard to belive, but I have not yet been out on ski's this season.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 26, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Hard to belive, but I have not yet been out on ski's this season.



Pansy....


----------



## Madroch (Jan 26, 2011)

Interesting system... models lost it last night... improving a bit this am... I will ski tonight if snow is falling as currently forcasted and then evaluate first chair in the am-- have a 1:00 appt. so it will be a morning shift only.  Be nice to see mr. evil again...


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2011)

i'm planning/hoping to be there. have a couple of conf calls @ 8 AM. if i can wrap those up from the car or lodge i'll be on the snow by 9:15. won't get first chair but hopefully some fresh tracks on my "early lunch hour"


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i'm planning/hoping to be there. have a couple of conf calls @ 8 AM. if i can wrap those up from the car or lodge i'll be on the snow by 9:15. won't get first chair but hopefully some fresh tracks on my "early lunch hour"



Make sure you get some POV video for those of us working!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Make sure you get some POV video for those of us working!



no thanks, i don't want to be judged. :razz:


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 26, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Pansy....



You know it


----------



## 2knees (Jan 26, 2011)

praying the kids have school.  if so, i'm there by 9:00, if no school, im stuck home.  this thing is supposed to be done by 4 or 5 am so it could happen.


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2011)

2knees said:


> praying the kids have school.  if so, i'm there by 9:00, if no school, im stuck home.  this thing is supposed to be done by 4 or 5 am so it could happen.



This. I'm guessing delay. So maybe 10 for me. Big maybe.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2011)

jake is praying for a snow day, he's coming with me if they have no school


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2011)

How's this shaping up?  Hoping for some decent snow when I get up tomorrow...


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2011)

:-/  looking at the web cam i think i see a groomer coming down GB


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2011)

yup, see the groomers going up and down GB.. hopefully they'll get another 5 inches over the cord??


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2011)

Here. 4 or 5 fresh.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 27, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Here. 4 or 5 fresh.



are you shitting me?  I have about 15" at home.  snow is up to the windows here.  

utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 27, 2011)

Guessing somewhere between 5 and 15-- Gunny was shallow- 5ish- probably because of the late grooming-- temptor seemed deeper, as did Stinger.  8ish???  Maybe 10-12 on windward sides of trails.  Hard to know as it was pretty thick/compact stuff (but still very nice skiing).   Tracked out FAST, even the less popular "detours".  Pat, you can't catch a break man... next one.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 27, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Guessing somewhere between 5 and 15-- Gunny was shallow- 5ish- probably because of the late grooming-- temptor seemed deeper, as did Stinger.  8ish???  Maybe 10-12 on windward sides of trails.  Hard to know as it was pretty thick/compact stuff (but still very nice skiing).   Tracked out FAST, even the less popular "detours".  Pat, you can't catch a break man... next one.



i'm heading over now anyway.  at least the bumps should be fun.

right???  or please???


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2011)

2knees said:


> are you shitting me?  I have about 15" at home.  snow is up to the windows here.
> 
> utterly ridiculous.



way less up there.  madroch's right, looks like the groomed a lot last night, probably right after closing, and there was 5-ish on top of that.  with what they got during the day it was probably close to 10 overall.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2011)

2knees said:


> i'm heading over now anyway.  at least the bumps should be fun.
> 
> right???  or please???



yes, VERY!  go get some but be ready for crowds, like a saturday there today.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 27, 2011)

2knees said:


> i'm heading over now anyway.  at least the bumps should be fun.
> 
> right???  or please???



Should be very good...They may even have natural bumps, while they are easier to ski than "seeded", they are still fun....


----------

